# From a grotty bathroom to a new bathroom!



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got a BTL property and I'm planning to sell it. My target audience is first time buyers so I wanted a fresh clean and modern new bathroom fitted to help with the sale and to hopefully increase the value.

Before:
Looks much worse in person but fine for a rental


Disgusting and grotty




During:


After:
Pictures don't do justice. Just needs 1 more day to do some tidying up and painting of the walls but it's virtually there. You get the idea. Fitter obviously doing a leak test with the bath.




For those that are interested (I know I would be) the costs are as follows:

Bath tub + glass screen
Bath end panel
Bath side panel
Bath waste
Toilet (soft close)
Vanity basin
Basin waste
Matching set of waterfall taps
Shower with additional hand-held head
Illuminate mirror with shaver socket and demister
13m2 wall tiles (lower end from B&Q)
3.6m2 luxury vinyl floor tiles (B&Q) (2 packs, only need 2.7m2 but 1.8m2 per pack)
4 LED bathroom downlights 
Towel rail

£1275..... and that's trying to be careful

Bathroom suite and stuff ordered from VictorianPlumbing.

Fitting/labour costs approx £2.8k for the whole job.

Total from start to finish, just over £4k.

Gloucestershire location.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Turnaround and sure to help with selling


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

That looks very nice. Real modern and clean. 
Love the floor tiles. Look good. 
Well done 😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm loving it, nothing like a great make over, nice eye catching flooring and tiles.:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks great, I like the tiles too. Non of it looks cheap.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheers guys. I'm very pleased with the choices I made.

I've got a tiled floor in my bathroom and en-suite where I live and it's really cold on bare feet in the winter, plus it makes the whole bathroom feel colder hence why this time I opted for good quality vinyl floor tiles/planks instead. Much warmer under foot and looks really nice too. Definitely recommend.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

As a landlord i wouldnt rent a place with a bathroom like that !

Great job though , i have to sort out two bathrooms at home , so far contacted 4 companies got one reply and they felt driving 15 miles was too far !


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

There's a good thread on Pistonheads about getting the tradesmen in to do jobs. Basically saying what a nightmare the whole process is with people not turning up, not quoting or dragging out the work involved and being unreliable. 

I went with the company that got a quote to me within 24 hours which gave me good confidence. As I obviously don't live at the property, meeting up together to look at the job is tricky so they asked for pictures and they quoted from the pictures I emailed. They weren't the cheapest but they were definitely the most professional and on the ball with everything. I was able to drop my spare set of keys off at their office and that was it- left them to it. Never even met them!

I could have got an odd-job handy man to do it for cheaper but to me it's not worth the stress, hassle and worry of them not turning up and/or not doing a good job. I've seen it happen far too much to other people!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

£2.8k to fit out 

I knew there was a reason I do what jobs I can.

It looks top drawer mind should fly off the market.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I love to get stuck in but as I work full time, I simply don't have the time. I'm saving £1.5k by doing the decorating myself. When I finish work at 5pm, for the last 7 days I've been driving over to the property sanding walls, sanding skirting, polyfilling, caulking, sanding again, tidying getting it prepared for paint. I don't get back home till 9:30pm. 13 hour days I've been working as of late! It's pretty draining then I've got all the painting to do in my evenings as well. No way I'd have time to learn to tile and fit a new bathroom . My fiancé barely see's me at the moment!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Totally get that mate. I was cursing when my shower leaked after I'd fitted it and having to cut a hole out of the wall on the other side to get to the fittings 

Always nicer when somebody else has to sort out mishaps like that!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Looks a treat. I'm like that with cars. Drop it off to the professionals and pick it up when it's fixed. Less hassle that way. Also helps if you've a garage you trust.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice turn around !


----------

